

New Research Brings Gravity and Quantum Mechanics into Harmony - hypertexthero
http://scitechdaily.com/new-research-mathematically-proves-quantum-effects-stop-formation-black-holes/

======
lutusp
This is possibly the most misleading headline I have ever seen anywhere. It's
not the headline of the linked article, it doesn't resemble the headline in
the linked article, and it makes a ridiculous claim about a central issue in
modern physics.

The linked article discusses a hypothesis that is contradicted by much
observational evidence for the existence of black holes. The hypothesis
deserves a hearing, but it's merely someone's pet theory that has no
evidentiary support (a requirement for something to be called science).

To extrapolate this hypothesis, this speculation, to the claim that quantum
and relativity theories have been brought "into harmony" is embarrassingly
ignorant of the most basic physical principles.

